# Doctors and nurses



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A woman brings eight-year-old Johnny home and tells his mother that he was caught playing doctors and nurses with Mary, her eight-year-old daughter.

Johnny's mother says, "Let's not be too harsh on them... they are bound to be curious about sex at that age."

"Curious about sex?" replies Mary's mother. "He's taken her f****ng appendix out!"


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lmfao [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Split my sides laughing at that one  
Jenny


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hillstartcol (Dec 23, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> A woman brings eight-year-old Johnny home and tells his mother that he was caught playing doctors and nurses with Mary, her eight-year-old daughter.
> 
> Johnny's mother says, "Let's not be too harsh on them... they are bound to be curious about sex at that age."
> 
> "Curious about sex?" replies Mary's mother. "He's taken her f****ng appendix out!"


He he he lol


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Read this on the way to (work) in theater. :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andis3 (Jan 31, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  Qaulity


----------

